

Why Relaxing with TV after Work Leads to Feelings of Failure - smalter
http://blog.idonethis.com/watching-tv-after-work-relax-stress/

======
kelukelugames
In college, I got really drunk at a recruiting session and hit on every single
recruiter. Pretty sure that didn't reflect my high social status.

